
Music Is a Vestigial Trait - pjdorrell
https://whatismusic.info/blog/MusicIsAVestigialTrait.html
======
zw123456
On some level, I would posit that music is still a form of language. Music is
to language what poetry is to mathematics. Mathematics (or computer programing
languages) are a formal method of conveying information in a very strict
structural context. Similarly, music conveys emotion in a melodic way much in
how poetry conveys emotion using language. I see all these forms on a
continuum of structure vs. lyrics, emotion vs. reason. But having said all
this, I agree with the basic conjecture that music probably preceded language.
Whether it is vestigial I am not as convinced for that, I think it still
performs important functions for Human communication.

